# Best Portable speaker under Rs. 6000??



## mayank_agarwal (May 4, 2016)

I am searching for a portable speaker with atleast :
1) Bluetooth functionality
2) 2 channel (2 or 2.1)
3) warranty 

I was looking at Creative Free Blaster that's available at Rs. 5999.00 @Amazon right now. It's got many good reviews and I was about to order it but the few 1 star reviews that were there concerned me..

Plz suggest alternatives that include warranty.. 

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 4, 2016)

Mi Bluetooth speaker


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2016)

F&D R30BT 2.1 Bluetooth Bookshelf Speakers -5,800.

Link:Buy F&D R30BT Bluetooth Bookshelf Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> F&D R30BT 2.1 Bluetooth Bookshelf Speakers -5,800.
> 
> Link:Buy F&D R30BT Bluetooth Bookshelf Speakers - Black Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


Sorry bud, but am looking for portable Bluetooth speakers.. 

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Mi Bluetooth speaker


Out of Stock. I read somewhere just now that every Tuesday @10 a.m. Mi Flash sale starts on Flipkart. Is it true??

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 6, 2016)

mayank_agarwal said:


> Out of Stock. I read somewhere just now that every Tuesday @10 a.m. Mi Flash sale starts on Flipkart. Is it true??
> 
> Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


Its on flash sale on mi.com every Tuesday


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Its on flash sale on mi.com every Tuesday


Will I be able to buy from there?? 

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (May 6, 2016)

mayank_agarwal said:


> Will I be able to buy from there??
> 
> Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


Yea
It's on sale at 10am every Tuesday


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 7, 2016)

any other suggestions?
I trust Xiaomi and their products and would definitely purchase the Mi Bluetooth Speaker is possible but I would like to consider other openly available possibilities..


----------



## mayank_agarwal (May 9, 2016)

mayank_agarwal said:


> any other suggestions?
> I trust Xiaomi and their products and would definitely purchase the Mi Bluetooth Speaker is possible but I would like to consider other openly available possibilities..



What about Logitech X300? I should be able to get customer support in Jamshedpur/Bangalore if the need arises unlike with Creative. And it's also in the top 5/6 list of Best portable speakers on Digit site.

And what's the avg price of this one? As on Amazon, the blue variant is listed for Rs. 3175 by 2 trusted sellers.


----------



## azvnoit (May 12, 2016)

I purchased Logitech X300 sometime in March. It is just a bluetooth speaker with call option. It lacks features provided by other brands but it provides good sound experience. It it loud enough to fill a medium size room without cracking. The bluetooth strength is weak and jitters by the presence of a wall or sometimes even when I keep the phone in my pocket.

Pros of Logitech X300
- Great Sound.
- Good Value for money.
Cons
- No (unnecessary) features.
- Weak Bluetooth strength.

That was my view on Logitech X300 since I have one. Other options that I had considered were JBL Flip2/Flip3, UE Roll/Mini Boom, Jabra Soulmate. I went for Logitech X300 as it was the cheapest and best value for money (@2800).


----------

